
Parallelizing Enjarify in Go and Rust - killercup
https://medium.com/@robertgrosse/parallelizing-enjarify-in-go-and-rust-21055d64af7e
======
weitzj
How much does printing to stdout in parallel tests skew the benchmark? Isn't
stdout be definition synchronized and you are better off benchmarking without
stdout involved?

